# Renting on Reem island/car hire



## Drsumb (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone able to recommend a gd car hire company? And any1 no of any nice buildings on reem island they recommend and know is available? Or any gd agents......struggling to ind a decent place or decent agent. Thnks


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

call Ian Speirs
Phone: +971 (0)56 2683 852
got a great place a Durrah Tower 4 BR flat.
for car rent I am using Fast rent car at abu dhabi Mall


----------



## Drsumb (Oct 31, 2013)

nafets said:


> call Ian Speirs
> Phone: +971 (0)56 2683 852
> got a great place a Durrah Tower 4 BR flat.
> for car rent I am using Fast rent car at abu dhabi Mall


We are actually looking for a 2bed+maids room. Hw much is the 4bed?


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

Drsumb said:


> We are actually looking for a 2bed+maids room. Hw much is the 4bed?


220.000, there are plenty of 2 BR on the island give the agent a call hes good


----------



## Drsumb (Oct 31, 2013)

Hope this agent can help as have nt had any luck with agents including those recommended on this sight. Tried Cluttons..... No help. And with a 6month old baby and a 3 yr old to lug around with us in the heat getting tiring for us all 😔 only really have a wk or two before we need to move in!


----------

